# Happy New Year to all!!



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

This year has been a bad one for most of us. A year of change and transition. Some of us are making our way through it. Some of us are almost on the other side. Some of us are on the other side and some are just starting.

Wherever we are in this journey and however bad things may seem now we need to keep in mind that this is just a moment in time in our lives. How we handle it and how we come out of it is really what counts in the end. Tomorrow is always a new day to pick up and start again.

So good riddance to 2013. Here's hoping 2014 brings us the peace and happiness we all deserve. 

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Steps, 

2014 can't be as bad as 2013 - could it??? Lol.

FYI... If you, HappyMan and I don't meet up sometime next year - I am going to go on a tirade.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

ReGroup said:


> Steps,
> 
> 2014 can't be as bad as 2013 - could it??? Lol.
> 
> FYI... If you, HappyMan and I don't meet up sometime next year - I am going to go on a tirade.


No way RG - it has to be better lol!!


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

A very Happy 2014 from me- I dread to think just how much worse 2013 could have got without this forum- but my new years resolution is to build a new decking area from all the 2 by 4's I took in the early days.

2014 is going to be better for us all- call it a gut feeling!!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

philglossop said:


> A very Happy 2014 from me- I dread to think just how much worse 2013 could have got without this forum- but my new years resolution is to build a new decking area from all the 2 by 4's I took in the early days.
> 
> 2014 is going to be better for us all- call it a gut feeling!!


I like that way of thinking!


----------



## JohnC_depressed (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm getting drunk as I type - what R you doing

JC


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

You guys better not be on TAM all night. 

Go out and have some fun. 

Show those losers what they're missing.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

JohnC_depressed said:


> I'm getting drunk as I type - what R you doing
> 
> JC


Having a big glass of wine, hanging with my kids and watching new years rockin' eve lol!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Ceegee said:


> You guys better not be on TAM all night.
> 
> Go out and have some fun.
> 
> Show those losers what they're missing.


I hear ya Ceegee


----------



## JohnC_depressed (Dec 6, 2012)

smallsteps said:


> Having a big glass of wine, hanging with my kids and watching new years rockin' eve lol!


Good man but put the ball game on (I'm watching A&M vs Duke). As far as going anywhere - I'm a southern boy in upstate NY and its colder than a witches tit here -I mean like zero degrees cold. You would have to put a gun to my head to get me to go out to the mailbox right now. W and son in FL visiting relatives. Should have gone but had to work. Can't believe how f'n cold it is in this area with the wind but I have been here for a while and should be used to it!!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

JohnC_depressed said:


> Good man but put the ball game on (I'm watching A&M vs Duke). As far as going anywhere - I'm a southern boy in upstate NY and its colder than a witches tit here -I mean like zero degrees cold. You would have to put a gun to my head to get me to go out to the mailbox right now. W and son in FL visiting relatives. Should have gone but had to work. Can't believe how f'n cold it is in this area with the wind but I have been here for a while and should be used to it!!


Well first of all I'm a girl and even though I do watch sports I'm not too into college football. 
I'm in Jersey and its cold enough here. Gonna be 18 degrees Friday. I was born and raised here and I'm not liking this weather at all.


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

To all my USA mates Happy New Year 2014!! it's now 317am in the UK

At midnight in my local pub all my friends old and new circled me for the Big Ben bongs.

When it stroke midnight, my left arm came down in a yeah symbol- and I admit I shed a tear for the 12 "Big Ben bongs"- at the end my landlord came over the microphone and said "To our special mate Phil from all of us to you -Happy New Year!" 

Cue more tears during Auld Langs. But what a lovely evening with really special friends and people. 

Sorry- waxing lyrical now!


----------



## JohnC_depressed (Dec 6, 2012)

smallsteps said:


> Well first of all I'm a girl and even though I do watch sports I'm not too into college football.
> I'm in Jersey and its cold enough here. Gonna be 18 degrees Friday. I was born and raised here and I'm not liking this weather at all.


Crap sorry SM, not too perceptive on my part (sometimes the porch light's on, but no one's home). Happy New Year.

JC


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

JohnC_depressed said:


> Crap sorry SM, not too perceptive on my part (sometimes the porch light's on, but no one's home). Happy New Year.
> 
> JC


No problem lol

Happy New Year!


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy New Year Phil!!


----------



## split_open_and_melt (Dec 15, 2013)

Wife with her new BF, I'm with my kids and family. Bittersweet. 

Here is a song lyric that comes to mind...

Up the rigging
Take in sail
Mind the skipper
Without fail
Just bring out wine
And we'll be fine
Just hear the order
Watch the sails

Best of luck navigating your turbulent waters in 2014 phriends!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnC_depressed (Dec 6, 2012)

split_open_and_melt said:


> Wife with her new BF, I'm with my kids and family. Bittersweet.
> 
> Here is a song lyric that comes to mind...
> 
> ...


Instead of that phish stuff try Robert Earl Keene "Merry Christmas to the Family" always makes me laugh :smthumbup: Have a good one in 2014!!!


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

London Fireworks 2014 - New Year's Eve Fireworks - BBC One - YouTube


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy New Year Smallsteps and everyone else. I hope the 2014 brings everyone lots of laughter and love.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Pluto2 said:


> Happy New Year Smallsteps and everyone else. I hope the 2014 brings everyone lots of laughter and love.


Happy New Year Pluto!! Hope it's a good one for you too!!


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

To my poster friends at TAM ~

This year I am wishing everyone Good Health ESPECIALLY Mental Health !!!!!!

Seriously, I wish you all good mental health !!!!

All joking aside, I wish you all good mental health.

Okay, I'll be serious now, I wish you all good mental health !!!

Love ~

Very Hurt


----------

